# help ID these fish



## bkopsick (May 12, 2008)

I got a bunch of fish from a friend of mine who had a mixed malawi tank for over 2 years and was getting rid of them but there are a lot that i cannot identify. I'll post the pics by number and if you guys could help me identify them with me that would be great!! Thanks!!
Fish 1:

















Fish 2:

















Fish 3:









Fish 4:









Fish 5:

















Fish 6:


----------



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont have a clue what kind of fish they are but they are all very nice looking to me


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Aulonocara eureka
2. Labidochromis perlmutt female
3. Haplochromis sp. thickskin
4. Aulonocara stuartgranti "ngara"
5. Aulonocara jacobfriebergi Undu Reef Mamela "Lemon Jake"
6. Metriaclima (zebra complex OB female... could be one of many)


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. Aulonocara eureka
> 2. Labidochromis perlmutt female
> 3. Haplochromis sp. thickskin
> 4. Aulonocara stuartgranti "ngara"
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

why do u say the OB is female?


----------



## bkopsick (May 12, 2008)

=D> wow your good....... Thanks!! :wink: I have some more that I can't ID either. I'll post more pics when I can actually get them...  I had a feeling Fish 6 was metriaclima because the body shape looked exactly like my Red Zebras in another tank.... 

I'm working on getting together a species list so I can update "My Tanks" section and some Tank pics up. :thumb:

Thanks again!!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

BRANT13 said:


> why do u say the OB is female?


In the OB variants male will also have blue shiny bltches. Only orange and black means female.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

oohhhk ty


----------



## bkopsick (May 12, 2008)

here are some pics of some of the other fish that I have yet to identify....  Still working on getting a final stock list together!! 

Fish 7: (I'm assuming that this is the Male of fish 6...)









Fish 8:

















Fish 9:

















Fish 10: (These are 2 different fish, I think Male and Female of the same species...)

















Fish 11:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry im only good with tangs, 
Pic #9 is a Neolamprologus Cylindricus


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#7 ... does look like a male OB Zebra ( as said, it is hard to know for sure what species)

#8 ... Melanochromis joanjohnsonae

#9 ... Neolamprologus cylindricus from Lake Tanganyika

#10 ... Placidochromis electra. Could be male and female, or the duller one could possibly be a male that is subordinate

#11... hybrid they call some sort of Peacock, the names vary and mean little

All are from Lake Malawi except fish 3 and 9


----------



## bkopsick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for helping me with identifying these fish... So in this 120 gallon (4 ft) tank my "IDENTIFIED" stock list include:

(1) Aulonocara eureka 
(2)Labidochromis perlmutt female 
(1) Haplochromis sp. thickskin 
(1) Aulonocara stuartgranti "ngara" 
(1) Aulonocara jacobfriebergi Undu Reef Mamela "Lemon Jake" 
(2) Metriaclima (zebra complex OB)
(2) Melanochromis joanjohnsonae 
(6) Neolamprologus cylindricus
(2) Placidochromis electra 
(3) Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" 
(1) Pseudotropheus Demasoni
(2) Sciaenochromis fryeri
(8.) Metriaclima estherae (juvies)
(4) Labidochromis caeruleus (juvies)

There are still a few that I have yet to identify so I will continue to try to get pics up... 
Almost all of these fish are in the 4-5" range except the juvies(1.25"), Neolamprologus cylindricus(1.5"), and joanjohnsonae(2.5").


----------

